

Private tweets are messages that can only be viewed by the people you mentioned - xcopy
https://pvttwt.com/

======
greenyoda
_" Private tweets are messages that can only be viewed by the people you
mentioned"_

If I wanted to send a private message to a list of people, why not just use
e-mail?

~~~
MajidCS
Because not all people in Twitter you know, and you can not get their mail.

When there is a famous person, and you want to send him a private message,
what do you do?

Are you should follow everyone they follow you until they send you or you send
him a private message?

You can write a long letter in Twitter.

You can not attach a file in Twitter

If the message does not want to be seen by anyone and you can not put it in
public.

Private tweets will help you to do that.

------
qwook
Apparently someone hacked your site and I get redirected to some other
website.. :\

~~~
MajidCS
This means we can not be trusted in any site on the internet, because all the
sites can be redirected.

Private Tweet has private server.

Private Tweets followed Twitter's best practices for security to ensure that
their API. That means that if you can trust Twitter to send something, you can
trust us.

